# Stange boat race in Salford



## Alf Klein (May 6, 2006)

There seems to be some sort of Hawaii five o boat race taking place in Salford docks


----------



## moose (May 6, 2006)

It's probably the drugs run coming in from Holland.


----------



## chio (May 6, 2006)

I've heard this advertised on the radio - some kind of attempt at an Oxbridge-style boat race between Manchester and Salford universities.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 14, 2006)

or maybe it's the chinese-style dragon boat racing?  that's also an annual affair iirc...


----------



## chriswill (May 14, 2006)

My mate was on the Salford uni rowing team.


He said people used to chuck stuff as them as they rowed along.


----------



## Wookey (May 14, 2006)

It was the Two Cities Boat race, here's their site.

The Dragon Boat racing was charities and firms, I was supposed to be on a boat but had to pull out last minute, so I sent my other half in my place. He didn't appreciate being shouted at by the captain, so he stuck to his socialist principles and left after the first race.


----------

